# Firemouth Sick



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

I noticed yesterday that one of my firemouths was hiding a lot and not looking him self, today he is a lot worst, it seems like he is paralysed from about the middle of his body and gone very dark, he has been hiding all day vertically in some plants although he did eat this evening but swimming looks very strange because of the rear of his body not working correctly, what can I do and how can I treat him? He has obviously been picked on today as a couple of his fins are tattered.

I have some Metronidazole if that helps? I can also get any meds tomorrow first thing if there is anything he needs.

Thanks for any help chaps


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

We need alot more information in order to help...

What size tank is this?

How long has it been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

What is the full stock list for the tank? How big are they?

Have you moved things around in the tank recently? Is there any way the fish could have been injured by something falling on him/her?

Do you have an isolation tank to move the fish into so that he won't be picked on by the other fish?


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

63 gallon

6 months

water parameters are ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 40 <--- how it is out the tap pretty much

20% every week, 50% every 4 weeks

2x FM One 3" One 4"

2x JD One 3.5" One 2.5"

2x Convict 3"

1x Salvini 3.5"

1x Pleco

Obviously I have a bigger tank lined up when they get a bit bigger but for now they are fine and all get along.

Nothing moved recently and no chance of anything falling.

I have isolation tank setup but am waiting on you guys to recommend what meds to treat the tank with.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would move her to the tank to observe her for symptoms or signs of what is going on with her.

I'm highly suspicious that aggression may be involved, especially by your description of her hiding in the plant vertically. It sounds like the FM is trying to "disappear". Her behaviour may return to normal once she's in the tank alone.

The fish are starting to mature at these sizes, so I would suggest getting that larger tank very, very soon. And even with a larger tank, this mix may not work long term. You're in for some real aggression once any of them pair off and start spawning.

If the firemouth was rammed by another fish, it could have a swim bladder injury. Once you move it, you'll be able to tell better. If it seems to be stuck to the substrate and has difficult manuevering to swim, then it's likely an injury. There isn't much you can do about this medication wise, other than give it a chance to heal and do daily water changes to keep the tank pristine.

Are there any other visible injuries or wounds? Any white cottony growths around the tattered fins?

Any white stringy feces?

Will the fish eat now that it's alone?


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> If the firemouth was rammed by another fish, it could have a swim bladder injury. Once you move it, you'll be able to tell better. If it seems to be stuck to the substrate and has difficult manuevering to swim, then it's likely an injury. There isn't much you can do about this medication wise, other than give it a chance to heal and do daily water changes to keep the tank pristine.
> 
> Are there any other visible injuries or wounds? Any white cottony growths around the tattered fins?
> 
> ...


This is exactly what is happening, I have the FM in a seperate tank now but he/she has not got any better although still eating and trying to swim but does always seem stuck to the substrate and the rear of the body seems to not work properley, I have removed the other FM all the convicts from the main tank so a little bit more room now and no aggression what so ever.

There is no white stringy feces.

I was thinking of trying this method to fix the swim bladder

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=24132

What's your thoughts?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Bloat and swim bladder issues are not the same thing.

Bloat is caused by internal parasites. The fish will sometimes have white stringy feces, and will eventually stop eating. They also exhibit reclusive behaviour. It wouldn't surprise me if you had problems with this, since high stress tanks tend to be prone to these kind of issues. Bloat would not cause what sounds like partial paralysis in the fish. You may have more than one thing going on, it's impossible to say.

Swim bladder injuries are just that...An injury to the swim bladder. The symptoms you are describing sound like this could be your problem. There isn't much you can do other than keep the water pristine and give him time to heal.

Dropsy is another possibility, especially if the fish is bloated and the scales are taking on a pine cone appearance. They tend to stay on the bottom of the tank with this, as well. It can be caused by organ failure, which causes the body cavity to fill with fluid. Not much you can do for this, either, because by the time the fish shows outward signs of organ failure, it's usually too late.


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, no outward signs of Dropsy at the moment and he/she seems to be a bit better today, will let you how it goes.


----------

